# Não consigo pôr imagem de perfil



## tozequio (31 Mai 2006 às 02:28)

Actualizei a minha imagem de perfil, mas quando vou a postar não aparece nada...

Alguém me ajuda? 

edit: está resolvido, o que queria era alterar o avatar, o admin pode apagar este tópico


----------



## Administrador (31 Mai 2006 às 15:04)

Ainda bem


----------

